# U12 Development Pathway



## dafutbol (Dec 14, 2018)

Posted on Pateadores home page.

https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/26054/docs/development academy continues the u12 development pathway.pdf

Has anyone heard if other clubs will follow suit?


----------



## focomoso (Dec 18, 2018)

That's interesting. I wonder if they will.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 19, 2018)

Bigger elephant in room is youngest target age. More paths to make more money. Can sell a vision


----------



## jpeter (Dec 19, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Bigger elephant in room is youngest target age. More paths to make more money. Can sell a vision


This is a interesting bullet point in that document

"Meaningful and Standardized competition in a league organized for Development Academy Clubs"

Sounds pretty vague, wouldn't other clubs have to participate to make that meaningful?    Another closed league is really not needed, so if that's the case that would be a negative IMO.

Teddy & Sean are pretty good at Pat's so maybe it's just the marketing folks spinning the pathway at this target group?


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 19, 2018)

So this is NOT DA, but its DA. Or the other way around.....
And which league is this going to be in , or no league at all...

Lets break this down:

10 Month Competitive Season--*Going to play the same teams over and over and over and over......and over and over....*
3 x trainings per week --*Kids should be training 3-4 days a week by this age if their committed to the sport. *
I dont see how this works, or why it should .  I see alot of entitled parents mad that they cant say their 11yr old son is not a Academy player?  Am I wrong?


----------



## focomoso (Dec 19, 2018)

46n2 said:


> I dont see how this works, or why it should .  I see alot of entitled parents mad that they cant say their 11yr old son is not a Academy player?  Am I wrong?


But since there's no more U12 DA, what would you have the DA clubs do? This might be a good transition from club to DA. At least that's what it sounds like they're doing. Also, it'll mean that they don't have to field 2 teams and then cut half the kids when they go to U13 which I think hasn't worked out well so far.


----------



## dafutbol (Dec 19, 2018)

jpeter said:


> This is a interesting bullet point in that document
> 
> "Meaningful and Standardized competition in a league organized for Development Academy Clubs"
> 
> ...


Precisely.

There has to be buy in (pun intended) from a number of clubs to create the league.


----------

